# My new Priti <3



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Last sunday this beauty moved in.
She is a present from Vanaheims mousery.

My beautiful Vanaheims Priti :love1


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

She's very nice, like her coloring!


----------

